# Holistic Select Sardine and Anchovy -- grain free



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I decided to try out the Holistic Select salmon/anchovy/sardine GF formula instead of the Horizon Legacy fish formula just to try something new. 
I will be starting it tonight and ill let you all know how she does with it. 
Does anyone else have experience with it?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the Holistic Select salmon/anchovy/sardine formula has oatmeal, brown rice and white rice in it.



brindle said:


> I decided to try out the Holistic Select salmon/anchovy/sardine GF formula instead of the Horizon Legacy fish formula just to try something new.
> I will be starting it tonight and ill let you all know how she does with it.
> Does anyone else have experience with it?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

They have a GF formula now. 

Salmon, Anchovy & Sardine Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Dried Ground Potatoes, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Pea Fiber, Pumpkin, Natural Fish Flavor, Cranberries, Apples, Minerals [Zinc Polysaccharide Complex, Iron Polysaccharide Complex, Copper Polysaccharide Complex, Manganese Polysaccharide Complex, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodide], Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid], Choline Chloride, Papaya, Inulin, Salt, Blueberries, Pomegranate, Potassium Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (added to preserve freshness), DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Ground Cinnamon, Ground Fennel, Ground Peppermint, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract.



I have not tried the GF, but have used the grain inclusive one and was always happy with the results, just didn't care much for the smell!  Let us know how it does!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> They have a GF formula now.
> 
> Salmon, Anchovy & Sardine Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Dried Ground Potatoes, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Pea Fiber, Pumpkin, Natural Fish Flavor, Cranberries, Apples, Minerals [Zinc Polysaccharide Complex, Iron Polysaccharide Complex, Copper Polysaccharide Complex, Manganese Polysaccharide Complex, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodide], Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid], Choline Chloride, Papaya, Inulin, Salt, Blueberries, Pomegranate, Potassium Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (added to preserve freshness), DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Ground Cinnamon, Ground Fennel, Ground Peppermint, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract.
> 
> ...


What do you mean, the smell? The actual smell of the food or did your dogs smell? lol


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

The food. It is horribly fishy. When I would open the vittlevault, the smell would hit you! My dogs loved the food. I got some on sale and Rocky and Casper ate it for a few months. Don't like paying full price but don't mind paying $39 for the 30lb bag! 

I would not feed any food that made my dogs smell funny. I am very very sensitive to doggie odor. My dogs must smell good!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> The food. It is horribly fishy. When I would open the vittlevault, the smell would hit you! My dogs loved the food. I got some on sale and Rocky and Casper ate it for a few months. Don't like paying full price but don't mind paying $39 for the 30lb bag!
> 
> I would not feed any food that made my dogs smell funny. I am very very sensitive to doggie odor. My dogs must smell good!


I opened the bag and it IS very fishy lol! I actually like it because it is a fish food that smells like fish... makes sense to me


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's how the Annamaet Aqualuk is...Murph sure does love it though lol


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is Murph is doing good on the Annamaet? 

Rocky and Ronon just finished a bag of the Annamaet Lean. They sent me the big bag instead of the small one I ordered as I was going to try it for Pongo who refused to eat it of course and I wasn't going to deal with sending it back. So I had to feed it to someone. I did try feeding it to Casper, but he reacted almost immediately with itching and tear stains. He just can't have chicken, but I was surprised even as active as both Ronon and Rocky can be, they did very well on the Annamaet Lean. I just didn't like the smell of it either. Reminded me of the Honest Kitchen. All I can smell is celery which I hate, but they both ate it and did well on it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> That's how the Annamaet Aqualuk is...Murph sure does love it though lol


It DID smell like fish! Right when I opened the box I could definitely smell it. Not as bad as Acana Pacifica though IMO.

Unfortunately, Jax doesn't seem to like it much.  None of the samples we've gotten of Annamaet have interested him at all. He will completely ignore them. When I pour NOW! or Acana down dry, he eats it right up. I really like Annamaet too, but I guess if he's gonna be a big picky butt, we'll just have to see....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> It DID smell like fish! Right when I opened the box I could definitely smell it. Not as bad as Acana Pacifica though IMO.
> 
> Unfortunately, Jax doesn't seem to like it much.  None of the samples we've gotten of Annamaet have interested him at all. He will completely ignore them. When I pour NOW! or Acana down dry, he eats it right up. I really like Annamaet too, but I guess if he's gonna be a big picky butt, we'll just have to see....


Oh no  Bummer. Did he like the Dr. Tim's? 


Riddick - he's doing FABULOUS on it. He was on Canine Caviar (venison grain free) for about 2 weeks and he just had soft stools the whole time and bad farts. He's been on the Annamaet for about a month and is doing very well  It only took about a week for his stools to really become perfect...and the farts are no longer  His coat is feeling & looking quite nice too!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> I opened the bag and it IS very fishy lol! I actually like it because it is a fish food that smells like fish... makes sense to me



LOL that's not due to fish in the food. The fish is cooked so much it doesn't have an odor. It's probably the "natural flavoring" sprayed on just an FYI lol


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

meggels said:


> Oh no  Bummer. Did he like the Dr. Tim's?
> 
> 
> Riddick - he's doing FABULOUS on it. He was on Canine Caviar (venison grain free) for about 2 weeks and he just had soft stools the whole time and bad farts. He's been on the Annamaet for about a month and is doing very well  It only took about a week for his stools to really become perfect...and the farts are no longer  His coat is feeling & looking quite nice too!


That is good. I was thinking of keeping Rocky on the Annamaet Lean or maybe trying one of the other formulas. He did good on it. He wasn't fat to start with, but he did slim down some and he has been playing like crazy. He has never played in the 3 yrs I've had him, but now he is is wrestling, tugging with the other dogs, getting in the kiddie pools, and acting like a youngster and he is 9 yrs old! So not sure if it was the food or what. Little to no gas either and Frenchie farts are no fun! 

This was him the other day on a hike. He usually sits and rest on the breaks, but he was playing with Joey and Mira. Mira picked at him and he flew at her! Cracked me up! 



His frog face makes me laugh everytime I see it!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> Oh no  Bummer. Did he like the Dr. Tim's?
> 
> 
> Riddick - he's doing FABULOUS on it. He was on Canine Caviar (venison grain free) for about 2 weeks and he just had soft stools the whole time and bad farts. He's been on the Annamaet for about a month and is doing very well  It only took about a week for his stools to really become perfect...and the farts are no longer  His coat is feeling & looking quite nice too!


Yup, he did love the Dr. Tim's (both GF and regular). So we'll see if I decide to order a bigger bag. For now, we're just testing the few out that we have here so it doesn't go to waste in trying to find 'the one'.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Riddick, isn't it great when an older dog starts to play after eating a quality food. Mine came to life too, we are feeding Pursuit. Works great for all four dogs. You always post great pictures, I recognize that sandy ground, have a sister in Florida.

Has anyone opened a bag of dog food and it smelled so good you wanted a bowl of it?

I wanted a bowl of Annamaet Encore, one of the foods DaViking recommended. Where is he anyway? I never ate a bowl of it but it sure smelled good. I tried 4 of the foods on the list he recommended to try, picked Pursuit, it worked fantastic for everyone, could feed less, save $ and everyone did great. And when Wild Bill, the old collie also started acting like a youngster I was sold.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Sheltielover25 said:


> LOL that's not due to fish in the food. The fish is cooked so much it doesn't have an odor. It's probably the "natural flavoring" sprayed on just an FYI lol


Ok thank you buh bye.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

this was one of the foods i tried Indy on for couple months, he liked the taste and it didnt give him diarrhea like most other grain free foods, but because it's so low in fat, I noticed that after couple weeks his coat got duller, he was itching more and I started seeing dandruff even when adding fish oil to it. So he's back on instinct now.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Unosmom said:


> this was one of the foods i tried Indy on for couple months, he liked the taste and it didnt give him diarrhea like most other grain free foods, but because it's so low in fat, I noticed that after couple weeks his coat got duller, he was itching more and I started seeing dandruff even when adding fish oil to it. So he's back on instinct now.


About an hour after I gave it to her, she got pretty severe diarrhea. I think we will just stick with Horizon


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not thrilled with the ingredients... I'll pass.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

RawPitbulls said:


> I'm not thrilled with the ingredients... I'll pass.


This is such a broad statement. Are you a nutritionist? Do you comprehend how kibble ingredient panels are created and why they are the way they are? I don't mind when people scan the ingredients and say this is why I don't particularly like this food (with some explanation and facts) but to just say-- I don't like it....
I guess we should all be putting our dogs on Orijen because ALL dogs do well on it \sarcasm.... it's got fresh chicken in it lol!
Every dogs requirements are different. One of the foods she did the ABSOLUTE BEST on was Iams Adult. Go figure.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

That all being said-- her poops have firmed up and then I recalled giving her a beef rib to gnaw on yesterday and the raw beef might have caused the nasty diarrhea she experienced (she hasn't had it for quite a while). My stupidity.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

brindle said:


> This is such a broad statement. Are you a nutritionist? Do you comprehend how kibble ingredient panels are created and why they are the way they are? I don't mind when people scan the ingredients and say this is why I don't particularly like this food (with some explanation and facts) but to just say-- I don't like it....
> I guess we should all be putting our dogs on Orijen because ALL dogs do well on it \sarcasm.... it's got fresh chicken in it lol!
> Every dogs requirements are different. One of the foods she did the ABSOLUTE BEST on was Iams Adult. Go figure.


just because a dog does well on the food, doesnt make the ingredients good.
i'm sure we all know dogs that are fed inferior (in mho) kibble, and they seem ok.
i'm certainly not a nutritionist, but i know what ingredients i dont want in my dog's food.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

bett said:


> just because a dog does well on the food, doesnt make the ingredients good.
> i'm sure we all know dogs that are fed inferior (in mho) kibble, and they seem ok.
> i'm certainly not a nutritionist, but i know what ingredients i dont want in my dog's food.


I agree. That is why she is not currently on Iams. There are ingredients that I can't get past. 
What I'm trying to say is, foods may not LOOK exceptional but are amazing foods. Dr Tim's grain inclusive for example. An AMAZING food that I would LOVE to get my hands on, but many people would say: there's barley in there, I refuse to feed it. Silly...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

brindle said:


> I agree. That is why she is not currently on Iams. There are ingredients that I can't get past.
> What I'm trying to say is, foods may not LOOK exceptional but are amazing foods. Dr Tim's grain inclusive for example. An AMAZING food that I would LOVE to get my hands on, but many people would say: there's barley in there, I refuse to feed it. Silly...


How come you can't get it?

That's what I'm feeding right now lol.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

meggels said:


> How come you can't get it?
> 
> That's what I'm feeding right now lol.


I don't shop online and I'm in Canada. If I could purchase it in a store, it would be my go to for sure!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

brindle said:


> I agree. That is why she is not currently on Iams. There are ingredients that I can't get past.
> What I'm trying to say is, foods may not LOOK exceptional but are amazing foods. Dr Tim's grain inclusive for example. An AMAZING food that I would LOVE to get my hands on, but many people would say: there's barley in there, I refuse to feed it. Silly...


if you dont like barley, i dont think it's silly.
i dont like corn.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

So this food is definitely a no go... she has loose stool and she rarely has digestive issues so she will be going onto a food I know she does well on-- Horizon Legacy. Thanks for all of the input guys!


----------

